# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا برنامج تحميل برنامج التصوير السحري جوالات نوكيا Scalado PhotoFusion

## لهلوبة الشرق

* تحميل برنامج التصوير السحري جوالات نوكيا*  *Scalado PhotoFusion*  PhotoFusion gives you the freedom to capture and combine two different pictures in one. Choose from the templates and let your creativity flow. Maybe it could be funny to see your manager wear a T-shirt with your face printed on it, or put your friends head somewhere it does not belong. Nothing beats this unprecedented imaging user experience *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

